# Review: Breakfast Favourite Blend - CoffeeBeanShop.co.uk



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I was fortunate to win a 6 month supply of coffee from CoffeeBeanShop.co.uk, run by RoasterDean, a member of the forum.

You can enter this weekly competition here

My package arrived on 07 October, having been roasted the day before.

The beans were allowed to settle for a few days whilst I finished the beans I had in the house.

The beans were delivered in a foil lined brown paper bag with a one way valve to allow degassing, expanding a little over the past few days and providing my wife with an excuse to squeeze the bag and inhale as she walked past it.

From what I could see the blend is made up from at least 3 types of beans. I am guessing at 1 African and 2 South American coffees, but cannot distinguish which these are.

The taste is pleasant, mellow flavours, not too citric and a nice full mouthfeel with a sweet aftertaste (not too long)

This blend easily cuts through milk to be a good base for a cappuccino or latte (as my wife will attest)

The roast was even (not overly dark) with a small amount of oils present on 1 type of bean only.

Breakfast blend tasting notes


----------

